# tren night sweats cures?



## jimm (Nov 20, 2012)

any cures bedised the obvious of getting a fan or something? lol i dont think my girlfriend will like me with a big fan blowing on us all night :S

it would be heaven for me but its winter and opening windows and having fans on she will be thinking im loosing my mind.

Im half way through a cycle of test and tren a i decided ill up it a lil and see whats up.. 80mg a day on the tren yesterday was the 1st day of that dose woke up soaked i thought i had pissed the bed luckily there was a towel and hand reach i just continued to wake up several times soaked lol not nice luckily my misses was asleep... i just wraped my self in the towel and lay in bed like a idiot the rest of the night.

any help would be appreciated fingers crossed im ok tonight it was just the spike in hormone that caused it


----------



## jimm (Nov 20, 2012)

yeah also i dont get trensomnia more of a broken sleep... bit of cardio  before bed tho and im sleep like a wee baby.


----------



## SFW (Nov 20, 2012)

Your bed covers are the first step. anything synthetic will trap moisture and perpetuate the situation. A cotton sheet is all i can use. It must "breathe" and allow the moisture to evaporate. A cold room or fan doesnt work. There is nothing more uncomfortable than waking cold and wet.

You can lightly spray yourself with an anti perspirant. However the excessive aluminum will surely cause health problems. 

Avoiding carbs before bed works...sometimes. 

My two cents....just pin less tren. Night sweats are a side effect and its obvious you are using too much. 

If all else fails and you must pin excessive amounts of tren, you can just line your bed with sham-wows and learn to tolerate it.


----------



## Menoah (Nov 20, 2012)

Cutting down night-time carbs, like SFW said, helped me out a lot.


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 20, 2012)

SFW said:


> Your bed covers are the first step. anything synthetic will trap moisture and perpetuate the situation. A cotton sheet is all i can use. It must "breathe" and allow the moisture to evaporate. A cold room or fan doesnt work. There is nothing more uncomfortable than waking cold and wet.
> 
> You can lightly spray yourself with an anti perspirant. However the excessive aluminum will surely cause health problems.
> 
> ...



Negged for saying less tren


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 20, 2012)

i just sleep on a towel


----------



## swollen (Nov 20, 2012)

dollarbill said:


> i just sleep on a towel



I have to do that every time I take tren...she gets really ill havin' to wash sheets eod

On Topic: Idk if there's even 'technically' a cure for the sweats, it's just a side that most have to deal with, & as great as tren is, I sure as hell don't mind it.., -the emotions I have on it, is something I can't deal with


----------



## suprfast (Nov 20, 2012)

Lower test has worked for me but shot my libido. Now I'm running test and tren almost equal. Id rather be a sweaty mess than am emotional roller coaster. 750 test 800 tren.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 20, 2012)

I can tell you what doesn't work. Jerking off. It's starting the night on sweaty sheets. And don't tell me you mfers don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## KingLouie (Nov 20, 2012)

Try dialing it back very slightly until you lose the sides...  for me, when I fee like buying another handgun, I simply taper my dosage down...  reality then sets in very soon.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 20, 2012)

The results of tren must be amazing as hell for people to put up with all the sides I read about...


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 20, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> The results of tren must be amazing as hell for people to put up with all the sides I read about...




Yep just think his gf might think he has Aids waking up sweating in the night.

Don't worry hunny its only the sheep and cattle drugs I injected yesterday.  I'm trying to beef up and get lean before my harvest.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 20, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> The results of tren must be amazing as hell for people to put up with all the sides I read about...



It's not for everyone, but neither is India Pale Ale, threesomes, and watching the captn shower.


----------



## jimm (Nov 20, 2012)

lmao the first week or so when i start pinning is usually when i will get sides, then the taper off when my hormones level out..

i started off pinning ED the initial hormone spike and fluctuation of the tren usually gives me sides then they go.. i was reccomended a few weeks in to pin a 1ml of tren a and same of test in the same pin eod or e3d anyway i stupidly gave it a go and my body does not like the peaks and valleys or its the fact the test and tren were at the same dose im not sure.

im back to pinning ed now and feel better and also got my tren a at 80md ED and my test at 40mg ed libido is through the roof as always and last night i didnt sweat one bit so im putting it down to the initial hormone "spike"


and ha reading some of these comments when i first started i woke up one morning and my gf was like wtf i tried to cuddle you when you were sleeping but you were soaked with sweat? lol 

I FUCKING LOVE TREN


----------



## jimm (Nov 20, 2012)

SFW said:


> Your bed covers are the first step. anything synthetic will trap moisture and perpetuate the situation. A cotton sheet is all i can use. It must "breathe" and allow the moisture to evaporate. A cold room or fan doesnt work. There is nothing more uncomfortable than waking cold and wet.
> 
> You can lightly spray yourself with an anti perspirant. However the excessive aluminum will surely cause health problems.
> 
> ...



your right it feels horrible waking up soaked in sweat!

what you were saying about the sheets you may be on to something cause the night when i woke i had managed to take the bed sheet of on my side and was laying on the matress with no sheet sort of thing and the material of the matress is like foam like and synthetic, fresh sheets on last night slept like a baby no sweating no insomnia. yeah with the carbs aswell pretty sure i ate pizza not long b4 bed (yeah yeah dirty bulking) so again could be this.. and last night my last meal was grilled chicken breast with chilli sause salad and chillis!...


----------



## jimm (Nov 20, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> The results of tren must be amazing as hell for people to put up with all the sides I read about...



most people you ask say its a love hate thing, couldnt agree more


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'd pin 50-75mg ED if or when I try it, and I would maintain TRT dosing on test cyp. Nice thing with short esters is you feel it fast, and it goes away fast if you dont like it.


----------



## jimm (Nov 23, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I'd pin 50-75mg ED if or when I try it, and I would maintain TRT dosing on test cyp. Nice thing with short esters is you feel it fast, and it goes away fast if you dont like it.




yep tried a tren e and test e blend before i ever took ace bad idea plus the test was higer then the tren in this blend.. this time my test is only 40ed and tren 80 ed  loving it and yes love the short esters for sure il never take tren e again i dont think next time im gonna run test e tho instead of prop for less pinning!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 23, 2012)

Tren  Is great as long as you can handle sides.

 I remember the days of doing The Finaplix  Conversions.

 After all the work that you had to go through To get injectable Tren  From those pellets Meant there was no way in hell you weren't going to use the finished product No matter what the side effects.

 Keep the faith.


----------



## jimm (Nov 23, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Tren  Is great as long as you can handle sides.
> 
> I remember the days of doing The Finaplix  Conversions.
> 
> ...




i really love the stuff il always use it now i wish i knew how to brew my own gear!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 24, 2012)

jimm said:


> yep tried a tren e and test e blend before i ever took ace bad idea plus the test was higer then the tren in this blend.. this time my test is only 40ed and tren 80 ed  loving it and yes love the short esters for sure il never take tren e again i dont think next time im gonna run test e tho instead of prop for less pinning!



When I first tried stuff I realized fast it is a catch 22. When new, most people hate injections so longer esters are appealing. However I learned quickly that when unwanted sides set in you want to make it stop ASAP. For me test cyp is flawless at E5D injections. Levels confirmed through labs show it to be very stable levels. I liked propionate and it seems different than test enanthate or cypionate. I am not sure if its because it hits fast, or if the slight increase in actual dose is what makes it feel more powerful. Its been years but I was either doing 100 or 150mg EOD and it felt a lot stronger to me than when I did 500mg EW of test E.


----------



## blergs. (Nov 24, 2012)

Kava kava helps the sleep, not sure about sweat.


----------



## dliftdoc (Nov 24, 2012)

SFW said:


> Your bed covers are the first step. anything synthetic will trap moisture and perpetuate the situation. A cotton sheet is all i can use. It must "breathe" and allow the moisture to evaporate. A cold room or fan doesnt work. There is nothing more uncomfortable than waking cold and wet.
> 
> You can lightly spray yourself with an anti perspirant. *However the excessive aluminum will surely cause health problems.*
> 
> ...


no it wont.

i have hyperhydrosis due to destroying the sympathetic never chain in an accident and have to cover pretty much all my body in prescription strength aluminium anti pers's and have been doing so for 11yrs now, no ill-effects whatsoever, as told by a specialist.

i can run tren at 100mg pd and not have night sweats at all due to using Driclor.

tren sides always subside after 2-3wks use, for me anyhow


----------



## jimm (Nov 29, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> When I first tried stuff I realized fast it is a catch 22. When new, most people hate injections so longer esters are appealing. However I learned quickly that when unwanted sides set in you want to make it stop ASAP. For me test cyp is flawless at E5D injections. Levels confirmed through labs show it to be very stable levels. I liked propionate and it seems different than test enanthate or cypionate. I am not sure if its because it hits fast, or if the slight increase in actual dose is what makes it feel more powerful. Its been years but I was either doing 100 or 150mg EOD and it felt a lot stronger to me than when I did 500mg EW of test E.



im on 40mg of test p a day its not much my libido is still through the roof lol



blergs. said:


> Kava kava helps the sleep, not sure about sweat.



sleeping like a log on 80mg a day right now like i said its just when i start i get a few restless nights and i can always fall asleep but its asif i havnt had much sleep when i wake up and my sleep is always broken by the little'est noise... all good now tho i switched pinning methods half way through and ran the test and tren at equall doses and fuck my body does not like that sides started coming im back to ED and have zero sides.



dliftdoc said:


> no it wont.
> 
> i have hyperhydrosis due to destroying the sympathetic never chain in an accident and have to cover pretty much all my body in prescription strength aluminium anti pers's and have been doing so for 11yrs now, no ill-effects whatsoever, as told by a specialist.
> 
> ...



yeah the sides have went its just when i changed pinning protocols the sides came im back to ED pinning now and the difference is night and day with sides...


----------



## jimm (Nov 29, 2012)

carbs right before bed seems to make me sweat more when on tren...


----------



## XYZ (Nov 29, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> The results of tren must be amazing as hell for people to put up with all the sides I read about...




For some, others hate it and just do more cardio.


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 29, 2012)

the anxiety from tren is worst for me, I can usually sleep ok and no sweats, everyone's different


----------



## jimm (Nov 30, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> the anxiety from tren is worst for me, I can usually sleep ok and no sweats, everyone's different





yeah my emotions go abit crazy when u start taking it but after about 2-3 weeks im good dont get anxiety when i take it, for me i would say to any one who hasnt taken tren to make sure they have there head in a good place first if ur depressed or get anxiety or have any issues in your life so to speak bringing you down tren will make them feel 10 times worse but if every thing is good with you then fire away.. its crazy how people react so different to different compounds running the tren higher then test for the first time now and gotta say i love it much better then higher test. higher test makes sides worse for me.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 30, 2012)

The only advice that I've ever gotten about this issue that work was from XYZ. I was routinely eating a banana in my pre bed shake. I cut that out and any excess carbs 3-4hrs before bed and that fixed it. I'm not too sensitive to tren sides though.


----------



## jimm (Dec 3, 2012)

yeah some ppl just cant tolerate tren ive heard people saying it kills there libido mines is high!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 3, 2012)

guys,what about during day sweating..normal or not ?


----------

